# - A Excellent Adventure Story -- Buy Now -- Cheap price ------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi there,

Feel free to read:



The Culliver Children And What The Box Started

_"...But how could Leon be so naive?..."

"...I don't think it's as simple as that..."

"...I do wonder about Leon sometimes..." said the boy

--

"...Leon, how are we going to get home?...

And the man continued to shuffle through his papers

...and he spoke nothing, saying nothing..."

--

"...Leon, how are we going to get home?..."_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book!
> 
> Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Bazaar Moderators!

Don't forget to also check out my website tom-crossley.com for more info

Just to let you guys know, my plan is to keep posting on here every 7 days, with extra information on projects as well as quotes, to keep you updated!

...


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just to let you know I've added a new album out on my website tom-crossley.com

Feel free to have a browse and ENJOY ...


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

...Hi guys, it's me again...

My book is selling well, so please feel free to have a quick read if you can, it costs 1.19 ...


...


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys

I am always inspired by music; I particularly love the theme music to Avatar

What inspires you ?


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

It seem's strange to keep reposting on the same thread; and yet it has to be done...

I am not one to complain; as I like to get my stuff out there as much as possible... How do you go about doing this ?



Tom


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

As it's Halloween season I thought that perhaps I should post

I'm actually not a believer in Halloween, yet my book is mystical and almost magical, you could say...

See what you think!! (It costs only 1.19 for Google Play Books and 1.99 for Kindle)


Tom


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

It's a new Sunday ... I'm feeling inspired, I'm feeling happy ... buy my book if you dare ... ... ...


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

so happy ..


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

.. book is still selling well .. catch a copy if u can ..


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi there,

I have been having a great week recently; been busy doing lots of things, enjoying life and going to the cinema' .......

Hope you manage to get a copy of my book ...

Have a Merry Christmas




Tom


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys - hope you've had a great new years --


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Grab yourselves a copy if you can--


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

My tale tells a story of two children who more or less find their way through an adult world. It's an exciting tale; if you dare to dream it.


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Sometimes life is hard and you wonder if things will ever get better on the other side, but you just got to keep going, have you ever felt this way? Life always has the potential to get better I think ...

Tom


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

On the flip side, there is always a new day coming, the sun is always rising, so it's good to be 

Anyway, hope you are all well, and don't forget to grab a copy of my book  

Tom


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi there,

Today is another day, I hope you are well.


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

It's that time of year when the sun is coming out and things are looking beautiful outside.

Hope you get a chance to buy my book.

All the best,

Tom


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Sometimes failure in life can lead you to different feelings, sometimes you don't know what to feel, and sometimes you have to test the waters to see if what life is about is ok. Life can sometimes be fragile, but in the end you always know that things can work out.


----------

